# Galveston - Pros & Cons



## Rooster

I've posted in the past about various parts of Texas (thanks responders) but am now looking like it would be Galveston area. Any thoughts and recommendations, Pros & Cons, would be appreciated. I'm a shallow water fly guy and will probably retire while my wife works for a few more years...


----------



## Demeter

I used to live in Galveston. 15 years ago G-town was very ghetto. We left after being witness to a drive by shooting during soccer practice for Ball high school. I think the island has improved since then, but I would look elsewhere. South Padre island or Rockport are better choices in my opinion.


----------



## selliott

I lived in Galveston while attending college.  Back then I had not discovered fly fishing but enjoyed many trips in the bays chasing redfish and trout.  I now live in Houston and have to tell you that fly fishing in Galveston is limited.  You would have much more success in either Rockport, Corpus or Padre.  Rockport is a growing city and would be a wonderful place to retire.  You should visit different locations along the coast  I think you will be impressed with some of the alternatives.


----------



## CurtisWright

Retire in Cocodrie, Venice or Hopedale. You may have to get a divorce because there is nothing to do but fish but it will be worth it.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Retire to uptown New Orleans. It's beautiful, relatively safe, lots of historic homes and buildings. Excellent restaurants and bars on every corner. Weekly farmers markets. To go cups at the bars, if you can't finish your drink you can take it with you. Doesn't flood.... 

Best of all, less than an hour from having your boat in the water in Hopedale, Delecroix, or Shell Beach. Myrtle Grove and port sulphur are also close. World class offshore fishing in Venice. You can even head down to Cocodrie or Point Aux Chenes.


----------



## salt_fly

It depends on your wife's occupation. Corpus Christi is not far from Rockport and is a good-sized city with more jobs than Galveston (not Houston though). The fly fishing opportunities are infinitely better from Port O'Connor south compared to Galveston and the upper coast. The restaurant and entertainment opportunities, as well as the medical care are much better around Houston though.


----------



## Scandy_White

Truth of the matter is you have to learn to fish the water you have. Yes, Louisiana is magical, 100% agree. Yes, water clarity is better the farther you travel south in Texas, 100% agree. Galveston can be productive, especially if you are avoiding the weekend crowds by being retired. If you run a small, shallow water boat, west bay to Freeport has some fly fishable water. Depending on where you make your home base, east matagorda is not too far away and has plenty of opportunity to toss flies. Your sight casting opportunities may be less frequent than other places but with a little time and effort, you will learn how to find fish even when they aren't sitting in gin clear water.


----------

